# What should i do to my bindings to be able to...



## Alcyo (Feb 12, 2008)

xxfinnellxx said:


> what should i do to my bindings to be able to perform what wille yle-luoma does at 5:52 in this link
> YouTube - The Best of Double Decade


Movie is only 5:40 :dunno:


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

you pretty much need to ruin your base plates. the little teeth on the disc... need to be smooth. maybe even the ones on the bindings also.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

Alcyo said:


> Movie is only 5:40 :dunno:


oh shoot, i'm sorry about that. 4:52, i edited that for everyone else's sake.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Something custom built or you have to destroy some bindings and possibly your topsheet from the binding being loose.


----------



## jaaxnikols (Nov 17, 2009)

*.*

Burton's Jeremy Jones does the shuv its in this video on a lot more obstacles:

YouTube - Jeremy Jones in "The B"

I think your best off grinding off the baseplate teeth so it spins 360, which has already been mentioned.


----------

